# Need a new graphics card for an old system



## deadraizer (Feb 6, 2016)

1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans: Mostly Gaming. Use it to run games like Fifa, LoL, Rocket league etc. Don't really run the higher end games.

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair CX 430

3. What is your Max budget ?
Ans: 7-10k, would prefer a cheaper one though, as I might end up getting a new system soon (half a year-1 year)

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?
Ans: 1920*1080

5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans: i3 3220, 8 GB RAM Ripjaws, Gigabyte B75m-D3H mobo

I had a Sapphire HD 7770, but it died about a couple of weeks ago. This system is around 2.5 years old, and I don't wanna purchase a new system for some time as I already have a decent Laptop (Lenovo y50) and will probably be moving this year in July/August. Mostly use this system for gaming with my brother.

Should I just go for an old second hand graphics card? Or a low end one (~4k). Or get a like for like replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2016)

Try getting a used GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2016)

Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @ 10k


----------



## deadraizer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. No other cheaper option recommended?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2016)

deadraizer said:


> Thanks for the replies. No other cheaper option recommended?



No other cheaper GPU will be as power efficient while giving good performance compared to 750 Ti.


----------



## deadraizer (Feb 11, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No other cheaper GPU will be as power efficient while giving good performance compared to 750 Ti.



Not necessarily bothered by the performance, it should just be able to play the 3 games I mentioned lag free (not with the highest settings, I almost always keep most setting like Shadows, Anti aliasing etc. off with FPS locked to 60), anything else is a bonus. I just don't want to spend much and then buying a completely new system 6 months later.

That said, if the cheaper GPUs won't be able to run it, will get a 750 ti.

- - - Updated - - -

What about these - 

GALAX GeForce GT730 PCI-E 2GB DDR3 128Bit w/VGA/DVI-I: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie

Amazon.in: Buy GALAX GeForce GT 730 EXOC PCI-E 1GB DDR5 64Bit w/VGA/DVI-D/HDMI Online at Low Prices in India | GALAX Reviews &amp; Rating

I don't have any idea about the quality of GALAX products though.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2016)

get the zotac gforce 730-its a better choice than an equivalent galax product as zotac is a reputed brand and provides 5 yrs warranty on its gpus.


----------



## deadraizer (Feb 13, 2016)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 13, 2016)

Use this to compare GPU performance: PassMark Software - Video Card (GPU) Benchmarks - High End Video Cards - REALLY HELPFUL

Your option other than GTX 750 ti is GTX 750 (lil cheaper/slightly slower) - I have one and love it!


----------



## ZTR (Feb 13, 2016)

Try R7 250X for 7k
Best suited for your needs


----------



## deadraizer (Feb 14, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Try R7 250X for 7k
> Best suited for your needs



Perfect, just the middle ground I was looking for. Any manufacturer recommendations?

I found this on Amazon, has great reviews - Amazon.in: Buy Powercolor AXR7 250X 1GBD5-HE - Amd Radeon R7 250x 1gb Gddr5 Vga/dvi/hdmi Pci-express Video Card Online at Low Prices in India | PowerColor Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 14, 2016)

deadraizer said:


> Perfect, just the middle ground I was looking for. Any manufacturer recommendations?
> 
> I found this on Amazon, has great reviews - Amazon.in: Buy Powercolor AXR7 250X 1GBD5-HE - Amd Radeon R7 250x 1gb Gddr5 Vga/dvi/hdmi Pci-express Video Card Online at Low Prices in India | PowerColor Reviews & Rating



the 250x is renamed version of 7770 only! So no upgrade, better spend 3k more and get the 750/750 ti


----------



## ZTR (Feb 14, 2016)

deadraizer said:


> Perfect, just the middle ground I was looking for. Any manufacturer recommendations?
> 
> I found this on Amazon, has great reviews - Amazon.in: Buy Powercolor AXR7 250X 1GBD5-HE - Amd Radeon R7 250x 1gb Gddr5 Vga/dvi/hdmi Pci-express Video Card Online at Low Prices in India | PowerColor Reviews &amp; Rating


I myself have a sapphire card so will recommended it but its OK to go with any brand as long as they have a service center nearby and a good RMA history


----------



## deadraizer (Feb 15, 2016)

cute.bandar said:


> the 250x is renamed version of 7770 only! So no upgrade, better spend 3k more and get the 750/750 ti



I'm not looking for an upgrade though, just something which will carry the system for a few more months.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 15, 2016)

Whatever suits you mate  . Personally I would have gone with : Amazon.in: Buy ZOTAC GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Graphics Card (Black/Orange) Online at Low Prices in India | Zotac Reviews &amp; Rating  . Remember this card might have better resale value..


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

get GTX 750ti new or second hand as nothing else is suitable for 1080o.


----------



## deadraizer (Feb 18, 2016)

Final choice -
Amazon.in: Buy Powercolor AXR7 250X 1GBD5-HE - Amd Radeon R7 250x 1gb Gddr5 Vga/dvi/hdmi Pci-express Video Card Online at Low Prices in India | PowerColor Reviews &amp; Rating

or 

ASUS RADEON R7-260X-1GB DDR5 PCI-E DC2OC DirectCU II OC: Amazon.in: Electronic

Will my PSU be able to handle the 260x?


----------

